# Anderson accepts fight with Sonnen.................in Brazil



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

The following quote is my translation, not the original text since it's in Portuguese, so if the english isn't perfect...too bad. :thumb02:



> The soap opera Anderson Silva vs Chael Sonnen goes on without an ending. Dana White, UFC president, recently said that Sonnen is Anderson next fight for the belt and the champ stated his condition for the duel to happen:
> "I don't like that guy. Wanna fight me?
> Let's go to Brazil, no problems....he talks too much.
> I'm ready to face him. Go to Brazil if you wanna fight me."
> said Anderson Silva to SBNation.


Source

I'd rather have Andy vs Sonnen in Nevada or California,
but i guess Brazil is just as fine to me.

War Andy


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

I think Sonnen does not care if he has to fight Anderson in Brazil. Though I think the UFC would be reluctant for fear of fighter safety. lol.


----------



## jhizzy (Feb 4, 2007)

sounds fair.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Well played by Silva but, it's up to Dana.

I think Chael would be safe enough in Brazil.... until he wins then all hell is going to break loose.

Go for it dana:thumb02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Yes I want to see all those Brazilians cry when there hero gets a red white and blue ass kicking in his home country, that'll teach him for dancing with Bieber.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> I think Sonnen does not care if he has to fight Anderson in Brazil. Though I think the UFC would be reluctant for fear of fighter safety. lol.


This. There would be a damn lynch mob outside the arena


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Yeah. I honestly don't think they would be able to provide adequate safety for Sonnen.

I don't think there's enough security in the entire country if Sonnen won.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Helicopter waiting to drop a rope ladder if Chael wins. Realistically the fans would lose control and storm the cage and beat Chael senseless, kidnap him or kill him. I honestly don't see this fight happening out of fear of Chael dying.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

The only Brazilians with money to buy a UFC ticket are the rich ones. I don't think they are as savage as the poor people living in the "favelas".


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Isn't Chael on probation? Can he just go to Brazil like that?


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Isn't Chael on probation? Can he just go to Brazil like that?


You can request via the court for special circumstances. I believe one of those is work. Lohan did it.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Ha Silva pulled a Sonnen on this one, well played.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice! Anybody ever watch City Of God. 

Chael is gonna get hurt by the lynch mob for sure...the security and police won't be able to stop the crowd. They'll need the army. BUT I will say one thing. That fight will sell x 10 than it would in Vegas. The entire South American population will tune in to watch this fight.

Lets get it on!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

ptw said:


> Ha Silva pulled a Sonnen on this one, well played.


How? that makes little sense.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Nice! Anybody ever watch City Of God.
> 
> Chael is gonna get hurt by the lynch mob for sure...the security and police won't be able to stop the crowd. They'll need the army. BUT I will say one thing. That fight will sell x 10 than it would in Vegas. The entire South American population will tune in to watch this fight.
> 
> Lets get it on!


Should be in the soccer stadium I reckon.


----------



## guycanada (Dec 13, 2008)

Following Ufc 136 in Houston,

Dana mentioned Silva / Sonnen 2, would be the type of fight that would co-headline the Cowboy Stadium debut.

We all know this would never happen in Brazil for several reasons, the main being the safety of Sonnen, and in turn the backlash a "riot" would have on the development of MMA.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Well played by Silva, Chale better have the balls to accept. Nothing will happen to him in Brazil.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SM33 said:


> Well played by Silva, Chale better have the balls to accept. Nothing will happen to him in Brazil.


That's debatable especially should he win.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Yes I want to see all those Brazilians cry when there hero gets a red white and blue ass kicking in his home country, that'll teach him for dancing with Bieber.


as much as I can't stand your replies in the GSP threads, I'm 100% with you on the Chael ones

War Sonnen, the People's Champ !


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Man did u see those Brazilians fans at the last evenT? By far the best fans i have seen its a soccer environment. I think people would be crazy to think chael would be safe in Brazil.

The man is already hated down there, if he goes in and beats it biggest star no way he makes it out alive. They attacked their own soccer players for playing badly. Imagine a dude they hate going in there and beating up their country man. 

BTW DID AINT SONNEN CANCEL HIS TRIP WHEN OKAMI FOUGHT DUE TO DEATH THREATS? 
http://aol.sportingnews.com/soccer/story/2011-10-12/fans-attack-brazilian-soccer-player-outside-stadium


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Andy will beat Sonnen again, it will look far easier this time though. KO round 2.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Think Andy's put the UFC between a rock and a hard place, and on purpose. Very clever. Sonnen may not be able to travel to Brazil for legal reasons and for safety reasons, hence why he didn't go to the Rio event. Also, the UFC can't just put on an event in Brazil at the drop of the hat so it delays everything. Dana will want that title fight sooner rather than later.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Pfft, Anderson better stop acting scared and just fight him. What's all this "I wanna fight him on my turf" crap? Just fight him!!!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Brazil or not, Chael is getting his ass kicked... He is fighting Anderson you know


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Sonnen will win this pretty easily but I won't be upset if it's in brazil but rather if the brazil fans ruin the UFC for themselves by causing a riot and violence when he is victorious.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Honestly, I dont think the UFC wants to do this in Brazil in fear of Sonnens safety. The last thing they want is the place to collapse and 500-600 crazy Brazilians storm the cage and beat up their new MW champ live on PPV


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Sonnen will accept, and Dana will say no. 

I'm sure Paolo Thiago will inform Dana of the running battles between the gangs and the police in the cities in Brazil!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

So, one third of the audience is going to be security around the ringside?


----------



## otronegro (Aug 23, 2011)

marcthegame said:


> Man did u see those Brazilians fans at the last evenT? By far the best fans i have seen its a soccer environment. I think people would be crazy to think chael would be safe in Brazil.
> 
> The man is already hated down there, if he goes in and beats it biggest star no way he makes it out alive. They attacked their own soccer players for playing badly. Imagine a dude they hate going in there and beating up their country man.
> 
> ...


You Sir Knows nothing about this country so you better STFU.
"Attacked their own soccer player for playing badly". Wow what a tard.

Poor ppl =/= savages
Besides the poor ones in here are like 
Chael who? 
UFC who?
MMA what?
Anderson Silva who?

so yeah... 99% of the posters in this tread are talking shit. If you think a country (city) can host a Wolrd Cup, a Olympic games but can't control a single troll, then you are delusional. doesnt matter how funny you think the situation is or how "awesome" would it be if it happened "down there with those savages". its just a delusional, typical close minded, tunnel vision, first world mentality.
I can GUARANTEE the Brazilians couldn't care less about the MMA.
I can GUARANTEE the Brazilians would APPLAUD Chael if he win a rematch here (me included), so please stop spreading words you dont know SHIT about.

By trying to make us look savage you make YOURSELF look fool. think about that.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

otronegro said:


> You Sir Knows nothing about this country so you better STFU.
> "Attacked their own soccer player for playing badly". Wow what a tard.
> 
> Poor ppl =/= savages
> ...


Bullshit, you think they would appluad chael? I saw 134 they booed there own fighters when they spoke english and every foreigner regardless, people from Brazil were given death threats to Chael so maybe you should look at some facts yourself before you go on a 99% of the board is stupid rant.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

otronegro said:


> You Sir Knows nothing about this country so you better STFU.
> "Attacked their own soccer player for playing badly". Wow what a tard.
> 
> Poor ppl =/= savages
> ...


Ok I started reading this post thinking I would learn something from a Brazilian but, you need to climb down off your high horse my friend. most of the posters in this thread are just having fun with the drama between chael and Silva. They don't mean any disrespect to your country. 

But are you serious? we all need to stfu because we don;t live in Brazil? We learn about brazil in the same way you learn about the U.S. Through the news. Does that disqualify you from ever having an opinion about America? Probably not. Is that a 3rd world mentality?

by the way.... i don't think anybody is taking it for granted that you actually are capable of hosting a world cup or Olympics.


----------



## otronegro (Aug 23, 2011)

Because booing and lynching are the same right? wake up dude, ppl in here are worried with serious stuff not what a random fighter has to say.
And where they made him death threats? post facts or dont speak at all, so far the only thing u said here is how a crowd you dont know _nothing_ about is going to gang **** a fighter, based on what? Ariel's interview? Dana comments? yeah right, go back to your cave, troll.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

otronegro said:


> Because booing and lynching are the same right? wake up dude, ppl in here are worried with serious stuff not what a random fighter has to say.
> And where they made him death threats? post facts or dont speak at all, so far the only thing u said here is how a crowd you dont know _nothing_ about is going to gang **** a fighter, based on what? Ariel's interview? Dana comments? yeah right, go back to your cave, troll.


http://www.cagepotato.com/chael-son...due-to-threats-from-sponsor-brazilian-police/
There dummy, and where did I say anything about gang ****? seems your the troll here, go ahead ignore mine and oldfans facts and sources all you want.


----------



## otronegro (Aug 23, 2011)

So now Im supose to believe every internet article? specially one not signed like the one u just linked? 
And to quote ur own article here it goes :

“There’s a line of people that want to kick his ass,” the source said. 
OH Sure must be true THE SOURCE said. lol dont make me laugh dude.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

otronegro said:


> So now Im supose to believe every internet article? specially one not signed like the one u just linked?
> And to quote ur own article here it goes :
> 
> “There’s a line of people that want to kick his ass,” the source said.
> OH Sure must be true THE SOURCE said. lol dont make me laugh dude.


Ahh there we go now the internet is lying to you fine whatever at the time BJPenn.com and mmajunkie and other sites are reporting but I guess they are liars too right, BTW Brazilian MMA fans and reporters are easily the most arrogant people involved in the sport always talking about Brazil is the best and at the press conferences Dana when are you coming back to Brazil after the jan 14 card every press conference and wandy and everyone saying you need to respect brazil and brazil is the best.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Nothing will happen to Chael, let's get real here folks. This is a country that's about to host both the World Cup and the Olympics in a couple of years. The brazilians know that if they start a riot, if will look horrible on them, worst case scenario they might even not be allowed to host the said events.

I also think you are overestimating how many people really are up in arms about this whole Chael situation. MMA is rapidly gaining steam in Brazil and a lot of people are following the UFC, but it's not in soccer's league, not anywhere close. That's a religion in Brazil. I'm sure brazilians can back me up on this. If Brazil can host monumental games like Brazil - Argentina and the players come out unharmed, of course they can get Chael in and out of the arena without a scratch.


----------



## otronegro (Aug 23, 2011)

You don't need to respcet anybody. but to disrespect, first you must know what ur talking about, thing that u clearly dont. Ive read all those sites u mentioned and none of them ever had a good source, the news was pertinent and thats enough these days. Dont believe everything u read.

To Old fan, I dont want to go there, at least not on this thread, but ur wrong too (on the mentality and knowing about other countries thing). I lived on other countries (including US for a few months) and i know EXACTLY what im talking about "the first wolrd mentality". dont take it personal though, these days things are a lot better thx to internet and ppl in here (the forums) are much more well educated in these matters than the general population. But it does exist such thing (as well a third world mentality like you said).


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Ok I started reading this post thinking I would learn something from a Brazilian but, you need to climb down off your high horse my friend. most of the posters in this thread are just having fun with the drama between chael and Silva. They don't mean any disrespect to your country.
> 
> But are you serious? we all need to stfu because we don;t live in Brazil? We learn about brazil in the same way you learn about the U.S. Through the news. Does that disqualify you from ever having an opinion about America? Probably not. Is that a 3rd world mentality?
> 
> by the way.... i don't think anybody is taking it for granted that you actually are capable of hosting a world cup or Olympics.


Maybe people judge other cultures and countries by actually, y'know, visiting those countries? Rather than basing their entire opinion on biased media sources.....

The dude has every right to be a little pissed off. A thread full of sarcastic comments about his home country with references to the city of god, Jesus Christ.

I've said it before and I'll say it again. Brazil:

Best footballers in the world
Best MMA fighters in the world
Best women in the world

That's all that needs to be said.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Maybe people judge other cultures and countries by actually, y'know, visiting those countries? Rather than basing their entire opinion on biased media sources.....
> 
> The dude has every right to be a little pissed off. A thread full of sarcastic comments about his home country with references to the city of god, Jesus Christ.
> 
> ...


I will take your comments into consideration, recognizing that they come from someone who spends a good chunk of their time expressing their opinion on media presentations of events that they have not actually attended.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I will take your comments into consideration, recognizing that they come from someone who spends a good chunk of their time expressing their opinion on media presentations of events that they have not actually attended.


What events? You're comparing me expressing my opinion on televised UFC events to people expressing their opinion on countries and cultures they have never experienced. Ok.


----------



## tie (Oct 9, 2011)

LMAO, take a few moments to think this trough and don't base your opinions on some hyperbolic comments from Dana and co. about the passion of the Brazilian MMA-fans. A bit of booing and cheering is a far cry from riots and assaulting athletes.

And I'm pretty sure that the people who decided the Olympics and World Cup will be hosted in Brazil think that they can handle it. I'd think that those people know a bit more about the subject than some random guy on the Internet.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> What events? You're comparing me expressing my opinion on televised UFC events to people expressing their opinion on countries and cultures they have never experienced. Ok.


Are you telling me that since I've never been to Somalia, I have no right to express the opinion that it would be a bad idea to have the Sonnen vs Silva fight there? :confused02:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Geez, came here expecting some funny comments then I ran into this. I was the one who referenced the "City Of God." Although I've visited South America never Brazil I'm not taking my comments back, it was merely made out of recreation in light of the situation. With the type of crowd we all witnessed on live TV in Brazil I really do feel that it could be a potentially dicey situation, but hey what do we know. 

Oldfan, interesting video. Lets just say we all have bad areas and even bad moments in each of our respective countries and history. 

After reading this I just realized that Anderson gave a lil taste of Chael's own medicine cuz he got everybody fired up! I have no doubt Chael will go in there and fight the fight of his life again. I also know that 99.8% of the crowd will not be rooting for em. It's gotta be a little nerve wrecking. I remember watching Matt Serra fight in GSP's hometown and man that crowd was ELECTRIFYING!!! I expect nothing less in Brazil especially if it's held in a soccer stadium. This fight will sell. Like the "Thrilla in Manilla" Ali had Frazier (RIP) and Chael is the latter.

I'm against the rematch only because I want to see Chael vs Munoz vs Vitor vs Alan Belcher round robin. But heck if the champion says "lets do it...in Brazil," then that should be his call and I'm sure the UFC will consider it very carefully. 

PS: A very neat quote from the greatest regarding the historic fight, "Thrilla in Manila." 

Seeing the results of round 14, Eddie Futch decided to stop the fight between rounds rather than risk a similar or worse fate for Frazier in the 15th. Ali would later claim that this was the closest to dying he had ever been,[4] and also stated, "Joe Frazier, I'll tell the world right now, brings out the best in me. I'm gonna tell ya, that's one helluva man, and God bless him." In a brief post-fight interview with one of the commentators, Ali announced, "He is the greatest fighter of all times, next to me."


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I won't comment on Brazil or any other country, as I happen to love passionate fandom (violence excluded)... that said, I find it hard to believe that Brazilians would 'cheer' for Sonnen.


----------



## otronegro (Aug 23, 2011)

Well no one said 'cheer'.
what I said was that I would *applaud* him if he wins, because, you know, that's not a tiny thing. 
I (and many, many others) know how to appreciate a good fighter, specially if hes the one to beat the GOAT.

edit: BTW Canadian Psycho, you know, we do have a LOT of haters here (in BR), AS got under a lot of ppl skins and trust me, there will be a considerable number of BRs cheering for Sonnen, but you know, "haters gonna hate":thumb02:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Such drama! I can say with confidence that Chael Sonnen can fight and win in Brazil and nothing will happen to him.

If it was that bad, there would be deaths in Brazilian footie every week. Because you can be 100% sure, that Brazilian football fans hate players from opposing teams FAR more then they might feel about Chael Sonnen.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

I feel like this is more than fair. If Chael wants the next shot, he should do it under the champions terms... cause frankly while he is the most worthy opponent without question based on skills... he hasn't yet earned a second shot.

I really hope this fights happens, and I hope it happens in Brazil. I think Chael will be fine. *He's not going to win anyway*, so they will just pity him a bit for looking like such a fool... which is ineveitable no matter where the fight takes place.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

What about Athletic Commissions, drug tests and that whole ordeal?

How does that work in Brazil?


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Chileandude said:


> What about Athletic Commissions, drug tests and that whole ordeal?
> 
> How does that work in Brazil?


Andy knows Chael is cheating anyway, so at least he tries to make him fight a hostile environment.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

SpoKen said:


> Pfft, Anderson better stop acting scared and just fight him. What's all this "I wanna fight him on my turf" crap? Just fight him!!!


Wait didn't Chael come out and say he wants to fight Silva in Las Vegas on Super Bowl Weekend? What's the difference if Silva says he want's to fight him in Brazil? Is Sonnen scared too? Has anyone even thought that maybe why Silva is playing these games is because of how disrespectful Sonnen has been to him, his team and his family. Sonnen WANTS to fight him. It's pretty obvious that Silva knows this and is just doing this to piss him off. Everyone can talk about how scared he is but when they finally fight (which they will) and Silva KO's Sonnen all that scared talk will go away, hopefully along with Sonnen. Silva has fought much tougher guys than Sonnen so why would he be scared now? It makes no sense.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

No_Mercy said:


> Nice! Anybody ever watch City Of God.
> 
> Chael is gonna get hurt by the lynch mob for sure...the security and police won't be able to stop the crowd. They'll need the army. BUT I will say one thing. That fight will sell x 10 than it would in Vegas. The entire South American population will tune in to watch this fight.
> 
> Lets get it on!


Ohh yeah, that movie is great...Especially the scene where 'Rocket' gets caught between streets of the mob and police and then the chickens start crossing the street.

Sonnen wouldn't be safe in Brazil.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

otronegro said:


> Well no one said 'cheer'.
> what I said was that I would *applaud* him if he wins, because, you know, that's not a tiny thing.
> I (and many, many others) know how to appreciate a good fighter, specially if hes the one to beat the GOAT.
> 
> edit: BTW Canadian Psycho, you know, we do have a LOT of haters here (in BR), AS got under a lot of ppl skins and trust me, there will be a considerable number of BRs cheering for Sonnen, but you know, "haters gonna hate":thumb02:


Fair enough. Truth be told, if Chael can come in and dethrone Anderson, then there's really no reason to not pay the man respect (unless he against tests positive for something). The problem with most fans is that they can't seem to separate so-and-so the personality from so-and-so the fighter. Chael talks smack, but he also comes in and busts his tail - he is, by every definition, a true fighter. I'd not like Sonnen nearly as much if he didn't back up everything he says in that cage.

Hell, if Sonnen were to come in again and put on a repeat performance, only to lose in the last ten seconds, I'd still say he was worthy of respect. He's Anderson Silva's greatest opponent and the only man to ever really challenge/test him, let alone threaten him. Again, I often find it sad that people can't focus on that aspect of Chael Sonnen... that he is, in actuality, a very, very good fighter. Things happen outside of the cage... MMA fans need focus on what happens within it.

I also happen to agree with you in that I don't have any reason to suspect rioting or threats to Chael Sonnen were he to fight in Brazil. Like others, I tend to believe it would be business as usual, regardless of the outcome. Though I could certainly see some booing, lol. And besides, I'm in no position to judge... I reside in a country where people destroy their cities because of a lost hockey game (I'm looking at you, Vancouver and Montreal).


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Fair enough. Truth be told, if Chael can come in and dethrone Anderson, then there's really no reason to not pay the man respect (*unless he against tests positive for something*). The problem with most fans is that they can't seem to separate so-and-so the personality from so-and-so the fighter. Chael talks smack, but he also comes in and busts his tail - he is, by every definition, a true fighter. I'd not like Sonnen nearly as much if he didn't back up everything he says in that cage.
> 
> Hell, if Sonnen were to come in again and put on a repeat performance, only to lose in the last ten seconds, I'd still say he was worthy of respect. He's Anderson Silva's greatest opponent and the only man to ever really challenge/test him, let alone threaten him. Again, I often find it sad that people can't focus on that aspect of Chael Sonnen... that he is, in actuality, a very, very good fighter. Things happen outside of the cage... MMA fans need focus on what happens within it.
> 
> I also happen to agree with you in that I don't have any reason to suspect rioting or threats to Chael Sonnen were he to fight in Brazil. Like others, I tend to believe it would be business as usual, regardless of the outcome. Though I could certainly see some booing, lol. And besides, I'm in no position to judge... I reside in a country where people destroy their cities because of a lost hockey game (I'm looking at you, Vancouver and Montreal).


The thing is, he won't test positive if he handles the paper work correctly in the future,
he has a doctor's permit to cheat so he can flag the test without having consequences 
and without the world ever knowing he was high on test.
He's probably cheating his way into top contention since before joining the UFC.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Eh, I know it isn't quite so black and white, but if the Commission allows it, then it isn't cheating. Once it is documented and passed, it's out there and all parties are aware of it... any deceit associated with cheating is out of the window. It may be silly, and people may not like it, but them's the breaks. Can't blame Chael for taking advantage.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

BrianRClover said:


> I feel like this is more than fair. If Chael wants the next shot, he should do it under the champions terms... cause frankly while he is the most worthy opponent without question based on skills... he hasn't yet earned a second shot.
> 
> I really hope this fights happens, and I hope it happens in Brazil. I think Chael will be fine. *He's not going to win anyway*, so they will just pity him a bit for looking like such a fool... which is ineveitable no matter where the fight takes place.


Hah...haha...I like your thinking. Especially the second paragraph.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

I forget which documentary I was watching but it was quite alarming how passionate the Brazilian fans were. This is in regards to soccer between them and Argentina but I suspect with a following of 60 million people for 1 fight last weekend that these fans likely carry the same passion into another favorite sport.

Anyways to the story. The stadiums that they play in have to be split up where the fans of the Argentinians are on one side and the Brazilians are on the other. They are seperated by large partitions, newer stadiums split up by concrete walls with chain link gates where planned and in the older stadiums its tall chain link walls with barbed wire and angled tops to keep fans from jumping over. 

I really wish that I could remember the name of the documentary. I was quite surprised at the level of violence whether its severe beatings, tramplings or one thing leading to another and people dying.

Now to my point. If the crowd at the UFC in Brazil is close to as passionate as the soccer fans I believe there isn't enough security available to protect Sonnen if by chance he wins. If he promotes this fight like he did his last one I truly believe he should be worried for his life. I think it would be in the best interest of the UFC to keep this fight in a place like Vegas or maybe NY if they could get that cleared up. Plus we don't need Anderson to hold the UFC ransom now and only accepting fights in Brazil.

Anyways just my thoughts.​


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

I think its a bit naive of a Brazilian to say there wont be any trouble with sonnen in Brazil.
All it would need is one of the big gangs like the PCC to take a disliking to Sonnen for ripping the shit out of their country and decide to do something about it. Considering the police have serious trouble controlling crime there I dont think its a foregone conclusion that everything would be ok. I'm sure if he was under armed escort every second of the day when hes travelling around he would be ok but nothing is for sure. 

I lived in Sao Paulo for six months in a pretty nice spot villa olympia. Every building has dudes with automatic weapons guarding them. Every car is blacked out there is so much car jacking. Taxi drivers dropped off a mate of mine in a favella where he got a bad beat down and left in his underwear. I worked in a company in the financial district with about 10 other guys. 7 of us gringos not including me fortunately had been mugged within 3 months. 
If he got the proper protection it would probably be ok. But if I were sonnen or dana white I wouldnt be risking it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESWh1sDhcrs

Im sure this man would have an issue as well


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Eh, I know it isn't quite so black and white, but if the Commission allows it, then it isn't cheating. Once it is documented and passed, it's out there and all parties are aware of it... any deceit associated with cheating is out of the window. It may be silly, and people may not like it, but them's the breaks. Can't blame Chael for taking advantage.


Without paper = cheating
With paper = not cheating
Level of performance difference = 0 

ATEOTD, paper or no paper we all know he is cheating...


----------



## iSHACKABUKU (Sep 11, 2007)

How many of you have been to Brazil? Everyone watches city of God and assume the entire, HUGE country of Brazil are all living in these conditions. 

There is a huge gap between the rich and poor. Most people in southern Brazil are Europeans, who immigrated to Brazil after the war.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

iSHACKABUKU said:


> How many of you have been to Brazil? Everyone watches city of God and assume the entire, HUGE country of Brazil are all living in these conditions.
> 
> There is a huge gap between the rich and poor. Most people in southern Brazil are Europeans, who immigrated to Brazil after the war.


And the people in the north are what?


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

otronegro said:


> You Sir Knows nothing about this country so you better STFU.
> "Attacked their own soccer player for playing badly". Wow what a tard.
> 
> Poor ppl =/= savages
> ...


First off you need to calm the *** the down because you don't know me. My family is from Brazil and i have been to Brazil. Let's be serious now,u need to watch that RIO even again, those fans were the most passionate and loudest fans ever. Ur point about Brazilians not caring for mma is bs. They love it down there, hence y the ufc is going back 4 times. If Brazilians don't care for MMA RIO would have not been sold out in 74 mins. 

Maybe i jump the gun and said chael would get hurt, but the fan did get death threats, and fans were chanting "You're going to die" to american fighters. On a serious note i would be willing to bet my life savings and whatever i own that they will not APPLAUD Chael if he win a rematch here.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm fairly sure Anderson is confident that he found a way out of fighting Chael. If this actually happens, I would love to see the reaction on Silva's face when he realizes Chael accepts. 

It would probably look something like this:


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Silva has been pretty annoying with all of this. I'm a big Sonnen fan, and I like Silva as well (if that's possible). But honestly, you are the best in the world, just take the fight. 

Diaz said bad stuff about GSP, and what did GSP do? He demanded to fight him. Silva should want to shut him up and KO him instead of semi-ducking and making a list of demands. He is the best in the world and should be willing to fight anyone, anywhere, anytime.


----------



## otronegro (Aug 23, 2011)

marcthegame said:


> First off you need to calm the *** the down because you don't know me. My family is from Brazil and i have been to Brazil. Let's be serious now,u need to watch that RIO even again, those fans were the most passionate and loudest fans ever. Ur point about Brazilians not caring for mma is bs. They love it down there, hence y the ufc is going back 4 times. If Brazilians don't care for MMA RIO would have not been sold out in 74 mins.
> 
> Maybe i jump the gun and said chael would get hurt, but the fan did get death threats, *and fans were chanting "You're going to die" to american fighters.* On a serious note i would be willing to bet my life savings and whatever i own that they will not APPLAUD Chael if he win a rematch here.



And they chant the very same chant to every single football referee in the country every single weekend for almost a century now, so whats your point? 
"ú vai morrer" is a traditional chant in here and is not meant to be literal, in fact i Lol'ed when they chanted that during the UFC given the actual meaning of the thing, but then again i dont need to be explaining a culture to anyone here, my advice is, try to understand it first. 

As a participant of this forum I feel that the input i made is valid since I actually know what im talking about and from a LOCAL perspective i can say that many fears and doubts brought to this thread are not realistic. If anything AS x CS in BR will be *AWESOME*, and after ppl will be like, *WOW*. You can expect *PRESSURE* from the crowd, sure, like a hot panela!!maybe even some ignorant fucks throwing random beverages at him!!but lynching, murdering the fighter? eh, no :confused03:

THinking of it it would actually be kinda funny because i can see some random jitz playboy going all cocky on chael at the mall or something, but the outcome would prob be a one man beating while other random ppl just pointing and laughing at the pitbull, but REAL criminals with guns and shit LOL, no, DEF no. Normal ppl here cant even have guns like in the US.:thumb02:


----------



## otronegro (Aug 23, 2011)

I also would like to add that our Football stadiums ARE prepared for MASSIVE crowds, i made a quick research and got a few pics from our stadiums you can see they all are SEPARATED from the field.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

otronegro: Isn't Maracanã closed for reconstruction? That's a damn shame if the UFC can't go there, MASSIVE ground with a lot of history. The best alternative I would think is Estádio Olímpico João Havelange. Thats a beautiful ground aswell, although a lot smaller. Have they said they will do a football stadium?


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

lol relax otronegro, they were just having some fun, any1 that actually believes brazil would be a dangerous place to have this fight is simply on crack...and they probably got it from brazil:thumb02:

no seriously, theres no danger, brazil has come a LONG way and to those who still arent aware we arent just a booming country anymore, we are a huge important global market nowadays, brazil isnt a 3rd world country anymore its doing very well

so much so that when USA got f***** and had that crisis thats still going on today brazil didnt even blink, while there are many ppl losing jobs left and right in USA and europe actually (no offense) brazil is booming non stop despite these economic problems from the "rich" countrys, not only that but rio has made HUGE progress because the world cup coming here and the olympics, they are shutting down and catching most of the biggest drug lords in the favelas, just this month they caught the biggest one finally, rio will soon be in peace

besides you know what type of ppl go watch ufc live? the ppl who can watch it at home in their 52 inch led tv on HD and later go play their xbox 360s and ps3s, then go to a bar in their audi...those are the brazilians spending almost 1000 dollars on tickets:thumbsup:


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

The Best Around said:


> Silva has been pretty annoying with all of this. I'm a big Sonnen fan, and I like Silva as well (if that's possible). But honestly, you are the best in the world, just take the fight.
> 
> Diaz said bad stuff about GSP, and what did GSP do? He demanded to fight him. Silva should want to shut him up and KO him instead of semi-ducking and making a list of demands. He is the best in the world and should be willing to fight anyone, anywhere, anytime.


I'm amazed that between Sonnen and Silva you think SILVA is annoying. Silva already did take a fight Sonnen... and in case you forgot *SILVA BEAT SONNEN!!!*


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Dude Rio is far from a safe place and never will be. Last year there was almost 5000 murders in the city. When they made the arrest your talking about they had to bring in fu***** tanks to do it!!
http://www.businessweek.com/news/20...iggest-slum-in-pre-olympics-safety-drive.html

Brazil maybe an economic powerhouse but it is a dangerous place there is no doubt about that. All you have to do is look at the stats.


----------



## otronegro (Aug 23, 2011)

luckbox said:


> otronegro: Isn't Maracanã closed for reconstruction? That's a damn shame if the UFC can't go there, MASSIVE ground with a lot of history. The best alternative I would think is Estádio Olímpico João Havelange. Thats a beautiful ground aswell, although a lot smaller. Have they said they will do a football stadium?


Yeah Maracanã is closed until 2013, they already raped that stadium man, its really a shame FIFA came here demanding a LOT of things and they just blown everything down and are now rebuilding it ( I dont like it, it will be modern, yeah but it will be a LOT smaller plus they ended the "popular" area where they had the cheaper tickets. Its just a shame what they did. That place once helded events for 200k+ ppl, now the capacity will be around 60k. We dont get to see our old crowd anymore, all the bums, toothless and less fortunate fans cant pay a ticket anymore.


ACTAFOOL: yeah man i hear u, got a bit under my skin but its all good, i just want to see the same ones that criticized come after the show and tell us how AWESOME it was. :thumb02:


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

If the Iron Sheik was able to survive the events held in the midwest and the south back in the hayday of WWF, Sonnen should be okay.


----------



## otronegro (Aug 23, 2011)

DonRifle said:


> Dude Rio is far from a safe place and never will be. Last year there was almost 5000 murders in the city. When they made the arrest your talking about they had to bring in fu***** tanks to do it!!
> http://www.businessweek.com/news/20...iggest-slum-in-pre-olympics-safety-drive.html
> 
> Brazil maybe an economic powerhouse but it is a dangerous place there is no doubt about that. All you have to do is look at the stats.


Following ur logic i wont ever visit NYC after 09/11 or God forbide me to use the Madrid subway right?? OMG London!! a brazilian dude got murdered by the police in the subway too, i should avoid that place too they might confuse me as a terrorist and shoot me down with AK bullets!!
Its a dangerous world dude, get over.

And about the link u posted, maybe read again and u might know that even though they did bring tanks, not a SINGLE shot was made by any fire wep (wouldnt be surprised if the article didnt mention that). They use this to get under the drug dealers skin, and guess what, it worked.

My country isnt perfect, far from that. You got to give credit because they r trying to clean a mess that is present for CENTURIES, this is not made overnight and to be able to get rid of the 'vampires' you need years.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

otronegro said:


> Following ur logic i wont ever visit NYC after 09/11 or God forbide me to use the Madrid subway right?? OMG London!! a brazilian dude got murdered by the police in the subway too, i should avoid that place too they might confuse me as a terrorist and shoot me down with AK bullets!!
> Its a dangerous world dude, get over.
> 
> And about the link u posted, maybe read again and u might know that even though they did bring tanks, not a SINGLE shot was made by any fire wep (wouldnt be surprised if the article didnt mention that). They use this to get under the drug dealers skin, and guess what, it worked.
> ...


Nah thats not my logic at all. All Im saying is that Brazil is a very dangerous place. I've lived there, I know how it is. 
That being said the country is improving year on year and your last president was about the best president in any country in the world over the last 10 years before he left. 
But you can't dance around the fact that crime is serious in the major cities, and gangs like the PCC are very damn powerful, hence they bring in tanks etc to take people down. Could you imagine tanks being sent in in new york or London to get a gangster? No I dont think so. Its chalk and cheese man.


----------



## otronegro (Aug 23, 2011)

DonRifle said:


> Nah thats not my logic at all. All Im saying is that Brazil is a very dangerous place. I've lived there, I know how it is.
> That being said the country is improving year on year and your last president was about the best president in any country in the world over the last 10 years before he left.
> But you can't dance around the fact that crime is serious in the major cities, and gangs like the PCC are very damn powerful, hence they bring in tanks etc to take people down. Could you imagine tanks being sent in in new york or London to get a gangster? No I dont think so. Its chalk and cheese man.


I understand what ur trying to say and even though i agree that here is much much more dangerous place, i still think that it does not matter for the UFC at all, to get ur own example of the PCC, do u really think that the druglord or whoever want ANY attention to him?
Lets take Rio as example, this is the most visited place in BR by foreigns, we are packed with poor areas (favelas) and things could be VERY nasty here with this mix (every carnival and copacabana 'new years' bring thousands of tourists).
Now as a drugdealer or a common thief they KNOW that if u mess up with tourists or the 'wrong' ppl ( the ones with influence ), you are looking for trouble. I can even go further, if u mug someone like that, hide in ur community from the police and the police go after YOU at the favela, well, if the police dont get you the drug dealers will kill you just for bringing 'attention' to the place, or just for the fact that they had to deal with the police because of you. this is a COMMON SENSE. I can tell you that u must be pretty crazy to play this game.

Im not sure if i make any sense for you here anyway because its not just other culture but also the english sometimes i dont know how to word thougths lol. i apologize for that.

What i can say tho is that attention is something the criminality here DONT want, for this and other motives i think that it is completly safe for you, chael or any other foreign friend to come and have a wonderful time...heck ask any of the fighters that come here always to train, ppl dont want to leave the place :thumb02:


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

true, brazil is far from perfect, the problem is that most ppl dont visit brazil so they dont really know the type of danger that it is

rio for example, it has the favelas, and those favelas are a very dangerous, no doubt, though i imagine in another 5 years there will be huge progress, brazil finally wants to clean up that mess and like some1 said, they did bring in tanks to do it, but the favelas isnt just some gangster hood, its a damn army with rocket launchers so its not easy to just take them down

but anyway, im not from rio, i actually had some fear of rio before i went there too, but once you actually go there man its a lot different than you would think, theres the favelas and the rich part of the city (after all it is the 2nd biggest soon to be the biggest economic city in brazil) now the favelas dont mix with the city, the ppl who stay in the city and go to the beach, drink coconut water, surf, they have the time of their lives and theres really no danger

those videos u see of shootings and drug dealers its something thats actually hard to see if you're actually rich living in the city

its really just like many other cities, NY for example has its messed up places, many places in the USA is really messed up, to the point where its just as bad as the messed up places in brazil

there are places where you can get shot and robbed just for crossing the street, isnt stockton the place where nick diaz is from a really tough place to live with a lot of crime?

every place has its rotten apples, doesnt mean that the whole place is like that, im 100% positive any member of the forum could go watch UFC at rio and have a blast in rio without ever seeing anything violent or even poor, its 2 worlds in 1 city TBH


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Being a loud mouth thug cheating scumbag who already lost to Anderson, i think its only right he should have to fight him in brazil. He should be thankful that Anderson is even accepting his challenge, because chael shouldnt even be in the UFC right now after testing positive for PHDs.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

DJ Syko said:


> Being a loud mouth thug cheating scumbag who already lost to Anderson, i think its only right he should have to fight him in brazil. He should be thankful that Anderson is even accepting his challenge, because chael shouldnt even be in the UFC right now after testing positive for PHDs.


Chael uses post hole diggers??


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

This isn't Mexico we're talking about, Chael will be fine


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

DJ Syko said:


> Being a loud mouth thug cheating scumbag who already lost to Anderson, i think its only right he should have to fight him in brazil. He should be thankful that Anderson is even accepting his challenge, because chael shouldnt even be in the UFC right now after testing positive for PHDs.


Tell that to Dan Henderson (and Randy Couture), Dan's still on TRT by the way. If you think Chael's the only one doing things to chemically get ahead, you're rather naive.

Dan will be TRT when he fight's Shogun and he'll still be on it if he wins and gets a shot at JBJ or Lyoto. I'm not necessarily defending Chael, just pointing out he's not the only one on the TRT boat. As mentioned, Dan is still on it.


----------



## Papou2 (Jun 7, 2010)

otronegro said:


> I understand what ur trying to say and even though i agree that here is much much more dangerous place, i still think that it does not matter for the UFC at all, to get ur own example of the PCC, do u really think that the druglord or whoever want ANY attention to him?
> Lets take Rio as example, this is the most visited place in BR by foreigns, we are packed with poor areas (favelas) and things could be VERY nasty here with this mix (every carnival and copacabana 'new years' bring thousands of tourists).
> Now as a drugdealer or a common thief they KNOW that if u mess up with tourists or the 'wrong' ppl ( the ones with influence ), you are looking for trouble. I can even go further, if u mug someone like that, hide in ur community from the police and the police go after YOU at the favela, well, if the police dont get you the drug dealers will kill you just for bringing 'attention' to the place, or just for the fact that they had to deal with the police because of you. this is a COMMON SENSE. I can tell you that u must be pretty crazy to play this game.
> 
> ...


Makes perfect sense. Well spoken man, don't worry about it...


----------



## iSHACKABUKU (Sep 11, 2007)

> How many of you have been to Brazil? Everyone watches city of God and assume the entire, HUGE country of Brazil are all living in these conditions.
> 
> There is a huge gap between the rich and poor. Most people in southern Brazil are Europeans, who immigrated to Brazil after the war.
> 
> And the people in the north are what?


The people from the north are.....People. Are you from Brazil or Brazilian? The reason I asked this in my initial post was most people including myself who are not Brazilian have no idea what Brazil is like. It is huge and multiculural. The south is incredibly different from the north. Night and day. A lot of people, my friends included generilize brazil from what little is depicted. 

City of god, and tropa de elite, elite troop. Depicts the worst of the worst. As we do in our underground, maffia, biker, jail life movies. 

Any ufc event would be safe for Sonnen or any fighter.


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

sheesh i really just wish anderson silva would just stop ducking chael.

its become so obvious now that hes scared shitless.

sure he wants to keep his legacy in tact and avoid the L on his record... but if he continues to duck chael like this until he retires, which is more possible than we all think, then in my mind there will always be a doubt about him being the GOAT.

grow some balls silva and fight chael...

ANDERSON SILVA YOU SUCK!


----------



## Dmaster23 (Sep 21, 2010)

Black_S15 said:


> sheesh i really just wish anderson silva would just stop ducking chael.
> 
> its become so obvious now that hes scared shitless.
> 
> ...


He already does have 4 Losses so I don't think he is trying to pull a mayweather:confused02:


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Bullshit, you think they would appluad chael? I saw 134 they booed there own fighters when they spoke english and every foreigner regardless, people from Brazil were given death threats to Chael so maybe you should look at some facts yourself before you go on a 99% of the board is stupid rant.


Lol @ the guy from Australia who thinks he knows more about Brazil than a Brazilian. 

You're a joke pal.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Squirrelfighter said:


> Lol @ the guy from Australia who thinks he knows more about Brazil than a Brazilian.
> 
> You're a joke pal.


Your from Ohio who cares what you think? LOL pwnt


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Your from Ohio who cares what you think? LOL pwnt


The difference is I don't pretend to know anything about Brazil. But then again, I'm a smarmy, self-superior, douche like you. :thumb02:

And thanks for the neg, I'm not a keyboard warrior, just feel someone should remind you that being a c*nt is frowned upon in modern society. I tried to neg you back, but apparently I don't rep enough to fill your rep bar with more explatives about your mother.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Squirrelfighter said:


> The difference is I don't pretend to know anything about Brazil. But then again, I'm a smarmy, self-superior, douche like you. :thumb02:
> 
> And thanks for the neg, I'm not a keyboard warrior, just feel someone should remind you that being a c*nt is frowned upon in modern society.


Yes you are and you are bothered by my neg just for mentioning it good I hope it stings you wimp keyboard warrior, and if you really think i'm the douche then you really are delusional LOL I pity people like you who think it's always everyone else and not you, FYI no one has ever had a problem with me in real life only internet fools and keyboard warriors such as yourself.

And I also didn't say anything about Brazil or other facts in this thread that wasn't true, with that said I am not wasting anymore time on you because whenever you try to be douchey to me(always) you provide no arguments,no facts,weak insults that would bounce off a little girl and a negative and sly attitude so bye bye fool I pity you.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Yes you are and you are bothered by my neg just for mentioning it good I hope it stings you wimp keyboard warrior, and if you really think i'm the douche then you really are delusional LOL I pity people like you who think it's always everyone else and not you, FYI no one has ever had a problem with me in real life only internet fools and keyboard warriors such as yourself.
> 
> And I also didn't say anything about Brazil or other facts in this thread that wasn't true, with that said I am not wasting anymore time on you because whenever you try to be douchey to me(always) you provide no arguments,no facts,weak insults that would bounce off a little girl and a negative and sly attitude so bye bye fool I pity you.


/golfclap


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

The pressure of trying to fill BobbyCooper's shoes is just too much for 'OWNS.

"OWNS....May all you chooks turn into emus and kick your dunny down.


----------



## minimal crimina (Apr 1, 2011)

AmdM said:


> The only Brazilians with money to buy a UFC ticket are the rich ones. I don't think they are as savage as the poor people living in the "favelas".


Wrong. We have a big and ever growing middle class who can afford tickets, they are not THAT expensive, and we tend to be low sensitive on price for entertainment and sports events. I am a 24 years old recently graduated economist who make about USS 120.000,00 a year, here I am middle-to-high (in our own social income classification). I believe in US someone who makes the same money as me in one year is considered poor.

We have a great history of inertial inflation in our economy, which memory didn't already dissipated from our public accounts or price variations. What I mean by that is we pay more for everything here in Brazil. Look at the Big Mac index: we have the priciest big mac on the planet. We have the most expensive cars in the world. 

Insight from a brazilian, I tend to observe that rich people here don't like MMA and fighting as much as middle to low classes. Proof of that is most of our fighters are from low income families.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

oldfan said:


> The pressure of trying to fill BobbyCooper's shoes is just too much for 'OWNS.
> 
> "OWNS....May all you chooks turn into emus and kick your dunny down.


Na mate Squirrelfighter has that role but he is not nearly as entertaining or funny, and your quote confuses me carolinian


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I googled Australian insults. That one looked good.:confused02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

oldfan said:


> I googled Australian insults. That one looked good.:confused02:


Hmm, must be one for those who live in the outback with no internet. The only man who knows how to insult an aussie right is Anthony Cumia from the Opie and Anthony show.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

minimal crimina said:


> Wrong. We have a big and ever growing middle class who can afford tickets, they are not THAT expensive, and we tend to be low sensitive on price for entertainment and sports events. I am a 24 years old recently graduated economist who make about USS 120.000,00 a year, here I am middle-to-high (in our own social income classification). I believe in US someone who makes the same money as me in one year is considered poor.
> 
> We have a great history of inertial inflation in our economy, which memory didn't already dissipated from our public accounts or price variations. What I mean by that is we pay more for everything here in Brazil. Look at the Big Mac index: we have the priciest big mac on the planet. We have the most expensive cars in the world.
> 
> Insight from a brazilian, I tend to observe that rich people here don't like MMA and fighting as much as middle to low classes. Proof of that is most of our fighters are from low income families.


Dude you are earning 120g's a year and your 24. Thats upper class not middle in Brazil. The starting salary for economists out of university is not 120'gs in the most developed economies in the world. 
Theres a lot of poor people in the states who would probably sell you an eye to be getting 120g's a year!
You might want to go do some postgraduate studies, Im surprised an economist could get it so wrong!


----------



## Atras (Sep 12, 2011)

DonRifle said:


> Dude you are earning 120g's a year and your 24. Thats upper class not middle in Brazil. The starting salary for economists out of university is not 120'gs in the most developed economies in the world.
> Theres a lot of poor people in the states who would probably sell you an eye to be getting 120g's a year!
> You might want to go do some postgraduate studies, Im surprised an economist could get it so wrong!


Starting salary for an economist isn't 120 gs anywhere in the world, unless you are an exceptional person with good connections. Anyone who thinks getting 120 gs out of school is normal lives in a bubble provided by a trust fund.

120gs is upper middle class in US and Europe, so it's definitely upper class in Brazil. Although taxation might make things different in Brazil - I've heard it's even worse than here in socialist Europe.


----------

